# Hitting lower quads



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Has anybody got any tips for hitting quads just above the knee? I feel my lower quads are lagging compared to the rest of my legs.

I know the quads all work as one, so is it even possible to target this area?

Current routine (varies slightly some weeks)

5 X 5 Smith squat (no squat rack :angry: )

3 X 8-12 Leg Press

3 X 10 Barbell lunge each side

2 X 10 Leg extensions

2 X 10 Seated Hamstring curl

2 X 10 Stiff leg deadlift

I often use different techniques for intensity within this such as drop sets, forced negatives, pyramid sets etc 

Cheers


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Focus on the last few inches before lock out on your leg presses, or do heavy partials.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

A wide stance on squat and leg press will target the inner quad muscle more (Vastus Medialis) and this is the one that has the most bulk near the knee.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Front squats mate. Since ive started them the doms in my lower quads has increased significantly. I also find placing my feet lower down on the foot plate along with a narrow stance hits my lower quads hard.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

the bottom third of leg extensions and the top part of any leg press


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Point ur toes out and squat


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Walking barbell lunges.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barbell squats ..

if your gym will not get a squat rack then join one that has one .


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> barbell squats ..
> 
> if your gym will not get a squat rack then join one that has one .


Unfortunately the next gym is 7 miles away and costs >£35 compared to my £16 :lol: , not easy 6 times a week! (I live in the countryside)

I will be relocating to a fantastic gym come september mind


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

front squats, and front squats and then some more front squats


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

So I shall be going wider on squats, lower feet on leg press with enthuses on the top of the rep, keep increasing the weight on those lunges, and ensure full ROM on extensions! Gunna destroy them on Monday 

Edit : (And mix some front squats up too!)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Barbell hack squats, front squats and gironda sissy squats (one handed with a db usually easiest with balance)... and an exercise I've never seen anyone else do for the VM, standing lunges up onto a 12 inch platform.

Mostly though just get stronger at squatting and build overall quad size... there's a large genetic element to the shape of the individual heads of the quad muscle, and all over size is the thing that'll make the most difference.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd have to agree with front squats, just take a look at the legs on Oly lifters as an example.Front squats make up a huge percentage of their training.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Problem with front squats is that without a rack, I have to clean the weight up into place which limits what I can use. I guess I can start high rep and work the weigh up as my clean improve. Maybe even do them as a separate exercise as well for improvement.

Anyone tried fronts on a smith?


----------

